# java/openjdk6 doesn't compile



## Ruler2112 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wondering if anybody else has had this issue.

The system is FreeBSD 8.2 on amd64.  I'm trying to install icedtea-web to get the java plugin working on Firefox 3.6 and have run into this trouble.  I put details on pastebin, but basically the java/openjdk6 port doesn't compile.  Googling I found a discussion on a mailing list that resulted in a bug to add x11-fonts/dejavu as a dependency.  I installed this port and there was no effect.  One difference between my situation and the one discussed is that I'm not using IPV6, but I was hoping it'd help anyways.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ruler2112 (Nov 9, 2011)

I received a response from the e-mail I sent the maintainer of the port.  He suggested using *make DISABLE_MAKE_JOBS=yes* - compiled fine with this option.  Must be trying to build concurrently and having trouble.

Anyways, wanted to post the solution here so people searching in the future would have a possible solution.


----------



## FIlIPy65 (Jul 1, 2012)

Needed to compile  with [cmd=]make DISABLE_MAKE_JOBS=yes install clean[/cmd] on java/openjdk first, and so, try compile again the java/icedtea-web.

Thanks to Ruler2112.


----------

